# Well that was interesting...



## EPAC_Matt (Nov 4, 2004)

I was running lights last night for a choir, band, and orchestra concert.

Cue 1 was the preshow look, Cue 2 was the Orchestra/Band look I had written before I knew there would be a choir performing first, so cue 3 was the choir look.

I had linked cue 1 to cue 3 on our Colortran Encore XL so when I hit go, cue 1 would jump to 3.

Apparently, however, when I did do that, the lights went all caddywhompus on me and I had some sort of mix between the preshow look and the choir look... and it wasn't completing the fade, so I had to hit 'goto cue 3' and the sudden change of lights/colors was like.. bleh..

yeah...

That didn't look too good :-\


----------



## Eboy87 (Nov 4, 2004)

I've had stuff like that happen to me. Flustrating to say the least (combination of flustered and frusted). By the way, is caddywhompus a technical term?


----------



## zac850 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes, caddywhompus is a technical term. Is is characterized by a mess-up in the DMX or the board creating an effect on the stage similar to when a caddy gets hit (whomped) in the stomach by a bad golfer.

I had 2 essay's today, I'm in a BSing mode....


----------



## avkid (Nov 4, 2004)

when the board goes crazy i call it an electronic seizure


----------



## Peter (Nov 5, 2004)

I generaly call it "somthing wasnt installed right" because really, nothing in my auditorium is installed correctly!

I generally dont thing like linking cues like that. My board (express 48/96) lets you add cues like 1.5 and 1.6 so i generally start with cue 5 or 10 and work up by whole numbers the first time through, and then go back and add cues into the .# spaces later when i realize i have messed something up. 

I also do it that way b/c i am not entirely sure how to link cues like that on my board off the top of my head, and getting out the manuel generaly takes too long during a rehersal.


----------

